# Should General Chat (Off - Topic) forum be closed?



## MikeG. (7 Nov 2008)

I wonder if I am the only one who thinks we might be better off without the General Chat (Off Topic) forum?

There seems hardly a day go by without yet another discussion ending with the thread being locked because of strident and disrespectful posts. I believe it has led to a breakaway site being formed in the past, and we have seen people repeatedly banned. Sensible and thought out comments get met with derision, and name calling seems endemic. 

I'm relatively new here, and have had occasion to be grateful to this particular forum for answering technical workshop-type questions which weren't woodwork related, so I would miss its upside. However, I wonder how much the bickering, endless rehearsal of entrenched positions, and name-calling would be missed?

An alternative might be to shut it down for a short period..........say 3 months.......Whilst everyone draws breath those who feel the need for an argument every day might head off somewhere else.

I have added a poll so that those who don't want to get bogged down in yet another slanging match can have their views heard over the din.

Mike


----------



## Jake (7 Nov 2008)

There isn't a poll.

It would all just spill over into thread drift, I reckon.

BTW, the 'breakaway site' formed partly because of very on-topic comments on the merits or otherwise of Krenov which offended a mod prompting a chain of events which resulted in a ban, partly some perception of officiousness, and partly some snobby disrespect shown to tradespeople. Not much if anything to do with the off-topic forum.


----------



## woodbloke (7 Nov 2008)

Mike - I have some sympathy with that view and do get fed up at times with the seemingly constant bickering but the GF does occasionally have it's gems and _sensible non-political_ threads, which make it worthwhile. Besides, where else would we have the Christmas Panto? (got very silly two years ago :lol: ) - Rob


----------



## Sawdust (7 Nov 2008)

Mike,

Whilst I agree about the petty bickering being tedious, it's usually the same topics and people so it's easy enough to ignore them.

And if you really object to the off-topic section, it's easy enough to stay out of it concentrate on the topics you like.

I also agree that if this section was closed, the bickering would move to another section. It seems to be nature of forums that a few people are very precious and a few are very argumentative. 

Just my two-peneth
Mike


----------



## Jake (7 Nov 2008)

Sawdust":zf8bt7nd said:


> It seems to be nature of forums that a few people are very precious and a few are very argumentative.



Heh. Which category does that fall under? :lol:


----------



## ByronBlack (7 Nov 2008)

I see absolutely no reason to close the Off-Topic forum, it is a place for people to communicate/chat and get to know each other outside of talking about woodworking.

If you removed it, off-topic stuff would spill into the other forums diluting the threads from their purpose.

If you dont like the bickering, or the subjects, then its very easy to not read them - I rarely contribute to off-topic threads because i don't have a contribution on a particular subject or it doesn't interest me, it doesn't mean it should be closed.


----------



## wizer (7 Nov 2008)

I voted no. The Off Topic section is very valuable to any forum. The thing that is ruining it at the moment is the constant controversial and provocative topics. This are now appearing _more _than daily. It's easy to say 'don't feed the trolls' but with the sheer volume of these posts, it's hard not to touch _somebody's_ nerve. 

I utilise the 'new posts' feature which means I see every post title and I tend to read most of them too. The off topic section has had some great threads over the years. I have learned a lot of stuff from like minded people who want to discuss their other areas of expertise. Discussions on Heating, Insulation, IT, Mechanics, etc, etc have all been a great asset to all of us. What I find infuriating, to put it mildly, are the threads that are _completely _off the _stratosphere _when it comes to a woodworking forum. Why on earth would you come to a woodworking forum to discuss child molestation, American politics, race relations, economics, foreign affairs or anything else that's popped up in the News of the World this week. 

I can't deny occasionally posting in these threads, it's usually early on before the trolls start circling, but I honestly don't think they have a place here. Often the off topic section is refereed to as a 'pub', well I don't think that analogy is true. I'm a complete woodworking nerd, I come here to get my fix of wood related banter. The off-topic area should be about pooling the collective knowledge of the forum. Not for setting the world to rights. If you can't talk about these topics to your real life friends, then perhaps you should find a political website/forum to spout your views. 

We have lost a great deal of members over this situation, more than some people realise. It used to be an extremely helpful and friendly forum.


----------



## TonyW (7 Nov 2008)

Like others I do not believe that closing, even temporarily, the General Chat forum would have any affect on posters behaviour, or generally benefit the whole forum. 

Those that wish to make trouble by disrespectful posts will probably move their focus to the next forum with the highest post count.


----------



## Karl (7 Nov 2008)

wizer":1d9tilt9 said:


> The thing that is ruining it at the moment is the constant controversial and provocative topics.



Couldn't agree more. 

I don't think it should be shut down, but I think the Mods should move more swiftly to shut down threads which are clearly heading in the wrong direction.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Lord Nibbo (7 Nov 2008)

But where would you have posted the question if the "Off Topic" didn't exist?

PS... I voted NO.


----------



## Vormulac (7 Nov 2008)

I don't think the off-topic forum should be shut down, nor do I think the moderators should be called to police the threads there more closely - it was the perception of some members that threads were being over moderated that caused the major schizm here in the first place. I think off-topic should be off topic, why should it be constrained to woodwork related 'off-topics'? All that we need to do is behave like grown adults and neither indulge in trolling nor in feeding the trolls.
I know it is difficult to hold your tongue when someone is espousing a point of view you feel to be deeply wrong, but it would be better for all concerned if we could exercise some discretion (I say 'we', I am as guilty as anyone else of piling in when I feel the cause is just) and perhaps state that we disagree with the OP and then close that thread and don't go back; if a discussion needs to be had, it can be conducted via PM.
Draconian measures are not necessary, but they are easier to introduce than a forum-wide change in mindset.

Just my 2p.

Vormulac.


----------



## filsgreen (7 Nov 2008)

I voted no also. I did a quick count on the first ten pages of topics and there were four locked threads, hardly worth punishing the rest of the members for some people getting a bit hot headed. As mentioned previously, we would all lose a valuable asset if this section was closed.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Jenx (7 Nov 2008)

"Discussion", even in quite a 'forthright' form, is healthy.

Degenerating a discussion into the realms of personal insults, isn't.

When at work - and faced with the temptation to send a 'nastygram' of some description - most of us should _'know'_.. " I'll sleep on that, and see if I feel the same desire to do so, tomorrow morning " .... and 99 times from 100, the benefit of 'calming down a little' becomes only too apparent.

Also - none of us, should we say something thats taken 'out of turn', whether it was initially intended to be so or not, should be above venturing an apology. ( Or indeed ever be above accepting one, should the boot be on the other foot. )

Personally - I feel if the 'General Chat' area were to be removed, its another little step towards the 'Sanitised Society', where the Character and Idiosynchrasy of the Individual would be even further suppressed,
-- and in my humblest of opinions, I can't see that as a positive move.


In summary - behave like the 'Proper Adults' we're supposed to be, in a respectful and good humoured manner, and problems will be kept to an absolute minimum.


----------



## Peter T (7 Nov 2008)

I voted No also.

I think it would be a pity to loose such a lively forum. We're all adults here, I think, and we should be able to withstand a little boisterous discussion from time to time without getting too upset.

If anyone really objects to the content they have the choice not to read or contribute to the offending threads.


----------



## Bentham Andy (7 Nov 2008)

I am new to this and any other forum for that matter but feel that I have to register my 'no' vote on this matter. Whist not commenting on any thread that may have prompted this poll, closing down something that is of benefit and enjoyed by the majority because of the actions of a small minority or individual is clearly not going to help anything. And even if something of a controversial nature is posted at least it is thought provocing and people have a right and open 'forum' for reply. 


Bentham Andy


----------



## Argee (7 Nov 2008)

Vormulac":1tg5qlno said:


> I know it is difficult to hold your tongue when someone is espousing a point of view you feel to be deeply wrong, but it would be better for all concerned if we could exercise some discretion (I say 'we', I am as guilty as anyone else of piling in when I feel the cause is just) and perhaps state that we disagree with the OP and then close that thread and don't go back; if a discussion needs to be had, it can be conducted via PM.


That's very well put! It *is *difficult not to get involved on occasion. I tried carrying on a "debate" via PM, but was then accused of "hiding behind" the PM, so even _that's_ not foolproof.

My gauge now is that if I hear myself saying _"Oh-oh,"_ then I need to think very carefully about getting involved and why. I don't think we should press the "Submit" button with a _"take that!"_ attitude either, but even that gets difficult sometimes.

I voted "No" because the pros (N.B: not _"prose"_) outweigh the "cons" at the moment.

Ray


----------



## BradNaylor (7 Nov 2008)

I voted 'Yes' out of pure selfishness.

Countless times over the last few months I have vowed not to enter the Off-Topic forum again because of the presence of certain bigoted and moronic individuals spouting their Daily Mail derived drivel.


Unfortunately will-power alone does not seem to be enough and I find myself repeatedly drawn back. This takes up valuable time which I just don't have.

An enforced spell of cold turkey would do me good!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Nov 2008)

No.


----------



## Rich (7 Nov 2008)

Definitely NO, I suppose it's fair to say that I hold STRONG views on certain subjects and air them accordingly, but, that's all they are, views, nothing else  the fact of the matter is that often when I air a view I get barraged with derogatory replies and even though I answer them in a polite manner, this doesn't suffice for some members, they have their views and I fully respect them for holding such views, but reciprocation is not there, herein lies the problem :? 
I belong to the UK debate forum and I don't have the same problem there,if as it seems that I am the CAUSE of ill feeling on this forum then I wholeheartedly apologise and will refrain from posting in the off topic section if this is what the members want.

Rich.


----------



## BradNaylor (7 Nov 2008)

Rich":1mlsxz8b said:


> if as it seems that I am the CAUSE of ill feeling on this forum then I wholeheartedly apologise and will refrain from posting in the off topic section if this is what the members want.
> 
> Rich.



Well done Rich.

That'd solve it.

Dan


----------



## matt (7 Nov 2008)

How about everyone just stops stressing about the lively debates? Take part if you want to or walk away if you prefer not. If you do take part then do so on the same basis as you would in any other walk of life. What is it about forums that seems to foster a different mindset? 

That said... I must be living in a bubble cos I've never seen anything particularly offensive or upsetting on here - at least nothing that I would not expect to see/hear/or otherwise experience in everyday life where there are no moderators.

I belong to another forum which is not moderated at all and it does have a core content matter (i.e. in the same way as this one has woodworking). There's mostly a good conversation with the odd tussle as the alpha's all try to assert their authority.

I actually quite like the more heated discussions. It makes everyone so much more expressive and interesting. Perhaps I'm just weird.

(I'm seriously going to go and look for some of Rich's threads now (like prolly a good percentage of members who've seen his post will also be doing right now  ))


----------



## MikeG. (7 Nov 2008)

Rich":1x8s0p6x said:


> ....... they have their views and I fully respect them for holding such views.....
> Rich.



Unfortunately, Rich, you really don't come across as though you do respect those who disagree with you. I am sure a lot of the issues on this forum are due to the nuances of language being removed by the filter of the keyboard, but you do often come across as strident and combative, even angry, with people who disagree with you. 

With no body language to read, no subtleties of tone to judge, and no pints to share, it can easily be that we misjudge the intentions of those posting, and I may well be misjudging your intended tone, Rich. 

That said, there does appear to be a lot of winding up and a lot of over-reaction going on here, and I particularly dislike it when a good normal discussion is taken off in weird directions by a couple of people who just want an argument.


Dan,


> bigoted and moronic individuals spouting their Daily Mail derived drivel


.......I couldn't agree more with the sentiment, or less with the way you express it!


Personally, I think the site as a whole would benefit from this particular forum being changed to some sort of workshop, technical, DIY-type forum.....a place for non-woodworking type discussions, but still revolving around DIY hobby-type questions. I am sure that lots of people are scared to even ask a straight-forward sensible question on here for fear of what argument will be started in the thread.

Mike


----------



## Smudger (7 Nov 2008)

Or being called the Village silly person...


----------



## wizer (7 Nov 2008)

That title is mine


----------



## Smudger (7 Nov 2008)

I think that for a certain poster it covers quite a lot of us. Something to do with sandals and tofu.


----------



## ByronBlack (7 Nov 2008)

Mike Garnham":241lp8vo said:


> Personally, I think the site as a whole would benefit from this particular forum being changed to some sort of workshop, technical, DIY-type forum.....a place for non-woodworking type discussions, but still revolving around DIY hobby-type questions. I am sure that lots of people are scared to even ask a straight-forward sensible question on here for fear of what argument will be started in the thread.
> 
> Mike



The poll clearly suggests that most people aren't afraid to post a question or have a problem with the current setup. Really, there is no problem with the off-topic forum, so if a few threads get a bit heated and some get locked so be it, but clearly the vast majority of threads don't and 99% of the time there is no issue. [edit: maybe recently that isn't the case]

But really, I don't think in the long run we need to start removing the forum, everyone should exercise the right to ignore the threads that don't interest them.


----------



## filsgreen (7 Nov 2008)

Dan Tovey":1y925ooe said:


> I voted 'Yes' out of pure selfishness.
> 
> Countless times over the last few months I have vowed not to enter the Off-Topic forum again because of the presence of certain bigoted and moronic individuals spouting their Daily Mail derived drivel.
> 
> ...



Dan, I respect your input into the whole forum, so I am surprised when you say that you cannot hold your counsel. Do you need this section to be closed, so that you can refrain from posting your opinions? I think not, for what it is worth.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Finial (7 Nov 2008)

Rich":356qj7ne said:


> I belong to the UK debate forum and I don't have the same problem there,if as it seems that I am the CAUSE of ill feeling on this forum then I wholeheartedly apologise and will refrain from posting in the off topic section if this is what the members want.
> 
> Rich.



Keep it going i say. Rich, Daily Mail drivel it may be, but don't you stop. i like these arguments, and even the worst seem mild compared to some other forums. i always look first at the general forum then this, and value them both. We get provocation from some people, sense from others, all good fun, and we are lucky to have this forum to keep the rows off the other areas. i can't see that it interferes with them.


----------



## joiner_sim (7 Nov 2008)

When the rest of the site's gone all quiet, I tend to come to this part and have a quick look at a couple of the posts and it kills the time.

I did mention introducing a chat room a few weeks ago, for chatting to other members currently online. :?:


----------



## bobscarle (8 Nov 2008)

A no vote from me as well. People hold strong and sometimes controversial views, some of which I agree with, others I don't. Simply not agreeing with somebody is no reason for not allowing them to speak. I hope that anybody who feels that they have something to say and who wishes to air that view, does so.

I have to say I do enjoy some of the heated discussions that we have here and I would be very unhappy to see it removed. We have lost a lot of very well respected members for a number of reasons and whilst we cannot always be lovey dovey, we can treat each other with respect and tolerance and allow others to have an opposite point of view.

Bob


----------



## Maia28 (8 Nov 2008)

A no vote from me as well. I hope that Rich isn't driven from this part of the forum as he adds much to the general debates; often I find the responses made to some of his messages quite offensive and demeaning. We all come from different backgrounds and outlooks and this comes accross in this part of the site. But like discussions on techniques or tools, there often isn't a right answer just an individual preference. 

On the moderating front, I think that this site, and this forum in particular, is very well moderated. I would hope that it coninues in the same way. 

Andy


----------



## BradNaylor (8 Nov 2008)

filsgreen":ykeocdb4 said:


> Dan Tovey":ykeocdb4 said:
> 
> 
> > I voted 'Yes' out of pure selfishness.
> ...



Sorry.

I was trying to be ironic. I obviously failed!


Dan


----------



## Raggy (8 Nov 2008)

Dan Tovey":382vfex6 said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I was trying to be ironic. I obviously failed!
> 
> ...



That is the main problem with any kind of communication via text, no one can hear the humor sarcasm or whatever tone in your voice as you type it out, most misunderstanding come from this as a lot of people take comments far too personally.


----------



## MikeG. (8 Nov 2008)

ByronBlack":1fc16j5m said:


> The poll clearly suggests that most people aren't afraid to post a question or have a problem with the current setup. Really, there is no problem with the off-topic forum



I am not sure that the poll is actually saying that, Byron. There must, of course, be an element of "turkeys not voting for Christmas" about this poll!

Mike


----------



## ByronBlack (8 Nov 2008)

Mike Garnham":1ld9xdtr said:


> ByronBlack":1ld9xdtr said:
> 
> 
> > The poll clearly suggests that most people aren't afraid to post a question or have a problem with the current setup. Really, there is no problem with the off-topic forum
> ...



I don't agree Mike, almost all the responses so far in this thread have all expressed a desire to see the forum stay as it is. We can't keep sanitising everything down to the nth degree, there has to be some personal discipline in choosing not to personally attack someone or to add to a 'wind-up'. 

Cheers,


----------



## MikeG. (8 Nov 2008)

ByronBlack":9d0w17oe said:


> there has to be some personal discipline in choosing not to personally attack someone or to add to a 'wind-up'.
> Cheers,



If there was a little more of that, then this topic wouldn't have arisen!!


----------



## mailee (8 Nov 2008)

We all have our different opinions on here as in life and it is healthy to have a good debate at times. If everyone agreed we would be clones wouldn't we? Sometimes these 'debates' will degenerate into arguements sadly but this is also life and we must just try to meet midway. I know it doesn't always work. The general chat is a place where we can post things unconnected with woodwork ad have a good chat. I voted no too. :wink:
P.S. better to argue on here than go out and beat the hell out of each other. :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Nov 2008)

mailee":1ctvrvi4 said:


> P.S. better to argue on here than go out and beat the hell out of each other. :lol:


----------



## Mark Hancock (8 Nov 2008)

No


----------



## Waka (8 Nov 2008)

I'm also for a No, I've found it very useful in the past when I've had "Off Topic" questions that need answering.

What I like about the forum now is that it tends to be self regulating, it seems a long time ago (correct me if I'm wrong) that a thread was closed down for whatever reason.

Lets have the healthy debates of the past , still remembering that we are not all the same in our views on life.


----------



## MikeG. (8 Nov 2008)

Waka":3o3gor6q said:


> it seems a long time ago (correct me if I'm wrong) that a thread was closed down for whatever reason.



Twice in the last three days!!!


----------



## wizer (8 Nov 2008)

I think it's fair enough for a thread to get heated. It's when the thread is started with that intention...


----------



## Smudger (8 Nov 2008)

wizer":3691aqns said:


> I think it's fair enough for a thread to get heated. It's when the thread is started with that intention...



Or contains comments like

"Pay no heed Pete, as DT, quoted, a couple of months ago, You have just encountered the village silly person."

or

"Well I'm sorry Sammie, your wasting your time on this forum with all the left wing do gooders,"


----------



## Shadowfax (8 Nov 2008)

"No" from me too. 
There is nothing wrong with a sensible argument. 
What I find somewhat irritating is the persistance of one or two members who cannot let go of a particular fragment of the conversation. They then carp on, ad nauseum, on their own little trip.
It's boring and rather childish.
Please will those people recognise when a topic , or part of it, is dead and stop trying to give it the kiss of life.
It is only a conversation, after all. It's not a battle that must be won.
I think the off topic forum is great, actually. It can be very useful and it can be very entertaining too. 
Long may it remain.

SF


----------



## Losos (8 Nov 2008)

Lord Nibbo":27caceob said:


> But where would you have posted the question if the "Off Topic" didn't exist?
> 
> PS... I voted NO.



Good point LN  

I voted NO as well. I must admit I've not been onhere as much as I once was so *I completely missed the 'Krenov' thing*. I did follow the thread which went on about a certain magazine and resulted in a breakaway (This must have been *nearly two years ago now*)

TBH I haven't noticed any particulary argumentative threads of late but I don't now read everything.

I must say that UKW has always seemed to me to be a very polite and helpful site. There is one person who I don't much like but I can easily avoid him. Everyone else (That I've read) has been OK and while I don't always agree with everyone I don't think it would be good to delete this forum.


----------



## Waka (8 Nov 2008)

Mike Garnham":3ldkfngu said:


> Waka":3ldkfngu said:
> 
> 
> > it seems a long time ago (correct me if I'm wrong) that a thread was closed down for whatever reason.
> ...



I stand corrected, shows how observant I am in my dotage :wink:


----------



## Woodmagnet (9 Nov 2008)

Shadowfax":1o49cra4 said:


> "No" from me too.
> There is nothing wrong with a sensible argument.
> What I find somewhat irritating is the persistance of one or two members who cannot let go of a particular fragment of the conversation. They then carp on, ad nauseum, on their own little trip.
> It's boring and rather childish.
> ...







Well said SF.


----------



## Peter T (9 Nov 2008)

Shadowfax":2gkisv8m said:


> "No" from me too.
> There is nothing wrong with a sensible argument.
> What I find somewhat irritating is the persistance of one or two members who cannot let go of a particular fragment of the conversation. They then carp on, ad nauseum, on their own little trip.
> It's boring and rather childish.
> ...



To quote another current thread.............."Here here".


----------



## Smudger (9 Nov 2008)

That's all well and good.

But what do you do when people are making outrageous statements - such as girls who are sexually assaulted bring it on themselves? Do you leave rubbish like that unchallenged - especially when their response is "I knew that would wind you up".

Or people who make ridiculous statements and then refuse to back them up or retract them? People who insult other posters as 'village idiots' for having different political views?

OK, it's possible to ignore them. But they posted these comments for us to read and respond to. Then they don't like the responses.

It's actually a form of bullying, or would be if it was effective. Why give in to ignorance?


----------



## Peter T (9 Nov 2008)

Smudger":b0ai1o4r said:


> That's all well and good.
> 
> But what do you do when people are making outrageous statements - such as girls who are sexually assaulted bring it on themselves? Do you leave rubbish like that unchallenged - especially when their response is "I knew that would wind you up".
> 
> ...


 
............or people who ridicule other posters for having a "Poxy job". 

When the comments reach this level it's better, IMHO, to bow out gracefully. 

Have a nice day,


----------



## Jake (9 Nov 2008)

I think there's a difference between people who like venting because it does something for them, and people who are interested in exploring whether something is true. 

The first type likes to make broad sweeping statements, preferably condemning the percieved failings of a swathe of people with whom the poster does not identify. The other type tends to think that the people who are being condemned aren't likely to be much different from you and me, and wonder whether there is any justification for the statement. That takes some exploration for the basis of the statement, which the first type finds antagonistic and probably boring. In the end, there usually isn't enough evidence to support the broad statement, so the first type ends up getting upset about the dissection of what they said.

The first type are rubbish people.  

(that's a joke OK,think about it. I say that because there seems to be a considerable correlation between (i) a propensity for sense of humour failures and (ii) believing the world and everyone in it (apart from "me",and possibly those who agree with "me") is rubbish and must induce indignation and rage, sometimes even in bold capital letters!)


----------



## BradNaylor (9 Nov 2008)

Peter T":2riebuz6 said:


> ............or people who ridicule other posters for having a "Poxy job".



No-one ever ridiculed you for having a poxy job.

You were ridiculed for making the outrageous and frankly offensive assertion that increased numbers of deaths though wars were a price worth paying if it kept you in employment.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Peter T (9 Nov 2008)

Jake":243ijokj said:


> I think there's a difference between people who like venting because it does something for them, and people who are interested in exploring whether something is true.
> 
> The first type likes to make broad sweeping statements, preferably condemning the percieved failings of a swathe of people with whom the poster does not identify. The other type tends to think that the people who are being condemned aren't likely to be much different from you and me, and wonder whether there is any justification for the statement. That takes some exploration for the basis of the statement, which the first type finds antagonistic and probably boring. In the end, there usually isn't enough evidence to support the broad statement, so the first type ends up getting upset about the dissection of what they said.
> 
> ...



Here here, again.

I'm off to try to improve my meagre woodworking skills. Don't wait up!!


----------



## MikeG. (9 Nov 2008)

Jake,

I completely agree with you, and had thought that one way of achieving a more enlightened and equable set of discussions here would be to have a break. The argumentative so-and-sos would probably head off elsewhere to have their regular arguments, and when we re-opened those that remained might be generally a little more circumspect before falling into old traps.

However, I am a democrat, and can see that this idea is not popular. 

Instead........

How about a button somewhere on the site that enabled one to block-out another individual's posts? If individuals couldn't stop falling out, they could press a "members I am ignoring" button and thereafter not see the other member's posts. It may help keep the temperature down...... 

Mike


----------



## wizer (9 Nov 2008)

Mike Garnham":2hjn4ax6 said:


> How about a button somewhere on the site that enabled one to block-out another individual's posts?



Easier said than done. I don't think you can do that with the forum software we have. As we don't pay for access, we can't complain about that. Self control is the only option. I find that usually these annoying members eventually get bored or get more response to their bait else where and leave.


----------



## newt (9 Nov 2008)

I have had some valuable solutions for non woodworking problems and find it generally very useful. I voted no. If it gives you a problem dont go there.


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Nov 2008)

newt":1mgms6wt said:


> If it gives you a problem dont go there.



Well said, Pete. Trouble is too many people just have to have the last word - a bit like you get in a school playground.......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Losos (9 Nov 2008)

Waka":2j9h64mx said:


> Twice in the last three days!!!



I stand corrected, shows how observant I am in my dotage :wink:[/quote]

*Not only you Waka*, I had *no* idea two threads had been closed in three days. Still, as i said I'm not onhere as much as I once was due to other commitments.


----------



## Peter T (9 Nov 2008)

On another forum that I'm a member of they have a "Who p***ed you off today" section. 

This is clearly labelled as containing bad language etc. etc. It's used by members to rant and rave about anything that's annoyed them although this does not usually take the form of verbal abuse about other members. 

Be that as it may, I think this could be useful here. Rather than turning a topic into a slanging match the aggrieved parties move to the "Who p***ed you off today" section where they can have a knock down, drag out bust up if they so choose. Anyone of a nervous disposition, or those who are not interested simply stay away. 

This way the majority can have a normal discussion about the issues of the day while the minority can slug it out without fear of offending anyone else.


----------



## Shadowfax (9 Nov 2008)

Peter T":2a1qbgvy said:


> On another forum that I'm a member of they have a "Who p***ed you off today" section.
> 
> This is clearly labelled as containing bad language etc. etc. It's used by members to rant and rave about anything that's annoyed them although this does not usually take the form of verbal abuse about other members.
> 
> ...



And just how grown up is that?
What does that say about a civilised venue for conversation that it needs a padded room for those who can't get on?
If people want a scrap they should bu**er of somewhere else, a long way away, and do it!

SF


----------



## misterfish (10 Nov 2008)

No. Absolutely not. 

It does no harm to have provocative discussions from time to time to get us all thinking.

As for moderators - they should keep an eye on what's going on but only use a very light touch when absolutely necessary.

Misterfish


----------



## RogerS (17 Nov 2008)

I think that it should be split. One section 'Help/Advice wanted'. Many threads in the OffTopic area are of this nature and it's a very valuable source of help and advice.

The other section could be OffTopic and for the rest of the stuff that comes under OffTopic. That way, those of us who'd like to filter out this stuff, don't need to read the thread.


----------



## bugbear (18 Nov 2008)

agreed - the trolls need somewhere to play.

Keep it open as a sump.

BugBear


----------



## MikeG. (18 Nov 2008)

bugbear":29zrmk34 said:


> Keep it open as a sump.
> BugBear


----------



## kenf (18 Nov 2008)

Definitely not,

Where would I source my jokes?


----------

